# Best Spray-On Tar Remover?



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

As subject - seem to be finding with my alloys that P21S gets most of the brake dust off, but there are still blobs of tar and on the insides a brown "film" that seems to be tar as it can be clayed off.

Ditto on some of the spokes and inside the wheel nut recesses.

Any suggestions on something wheel safe that can more or less be sprayed on and just sat to work its magic and dissolve the stuff?

I'm cautious with wheels because of the brake discs and pads as, for example, I know WD40 dissolved tar but you don't want it anywhere near your brakes.

Cheers!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Tardis is the most popular choice on here I would say.

Also Wd-40 would be fine if you got a bit on your brakes. I have used it plenty of times near brakes for loosening bolts etc. Not had a problem.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Tardis. Rub it on don't spray. You will use to much, although you can spray it.
AG Tar and Glue remover also.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Something I can spray would be useful simply as it's easier than trying to wipe or rub as I can't easily get into those areas let along with any leverage.

I'll look at Tardis - not too fussed about wastage though as we're talking my car only.


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Tardis. Rub it on don't spray. You will use to much, although you can spray it.
> AG Tar and Glue remover also.


Also try claying your rims.


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Pre Paint - Exactlty the same as AG Tar remover just that you get 5 Ltrs for £7 :thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Tardis. Rub it on don't spray. You will use to much, although you can spray it.
> AG Tar and Glue remover also.


very much with you on this caledonia use the autoglym if you cant budge it with that use tardis but rub on :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Why not brush it or use a cotton bud. Let it do its wonders then wipe off. You can wrap a cloth around the brush handle to remove. If had to reach.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Why not brush it or use a cotton bud. Let it do its wonders then wipe off. You can wrap a cloth around the brush handle to remove. If had to reach.


Truthfully because I hate the cold and I'm lazy so if I can buy something that I can spray off and disappear and come back 10 minutes later and have just dissolved tar to wash off that'll do nicely even if it costs a little more (it's not like I'm cleaning cars all day for a living for the cost to matter within reason) - if not then you're quite right, cotton bud and brush handle it is.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I find AG Tar Remover is very good when you fit a spray head to the bottle :thumb:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Another +1 for Tardis here:thumb:


----------



## CSJXX (Apr 12, 2008)

Where do you get Tardis from?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CSJXX said:


> Where do you get Tardis from?


Polished Bliss sells it, or your local Autosmart Rep.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

How about Stoners Tarminator its works well


----------



## bratfass (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

perhaps my usage of Tardis is not correct or the tar-spots werent tar-spots, but when I cleaned my winter-rims before a few weeks, they had a few really black spots between the spokes and I applied the Tardis with QTips and went away to let the Tardis do its work to come and blast the spots with my PW away - it wont worked?

I had to rub the tarspots first with a brush, then with a cotton and last with a tooth-woodstack to get them loosened - that was the only way to get them disappeared?


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Also Megs Body Solvent is good for tar removal. Just spray it on and leave to do its stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

tardis:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> I find AG Tar Remover is very good when you fit a spray head to the bottle :thumb:


Which type of spray head will fit onto the bottle or is it best to decant to something else? Find I use so much of this otherwise, would like to try spraying it.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

ryand said:


> Which type of spray head will fit onto the bottle or is it best to decant to something else? Find I use so much of this otherwise, would like to try spraying it.


Just any standard one. I kept loads from used houselhold cleaning ones as it will destroy them, and just rinsed through with clean water until they were clean - seemed to do the trick OK.

You could always buy a bottle and decant :thumb:


----------

